# Lifatec Silflex Glass Toslink cables



## TrumpOrMonkey

Lifatec Silflex Glass Toslink Cables

 The Glass toslink to toslink cables look very promising, they have 470 strands of glass. Does anyone have any experience with these cables at all?


----------



## leeperry

many ppl tend to believe that the lower the strands number the better, both in the digital and in the analog domains...more strands = more distortion, basically.

 what about that Dayton GOC-3 cable then? it's supposed to be as good as it gets for bang/bucks glass: Parts-Express.com:*Dayton GOC-3 Glass Optical Digital Cable 3 ft

 it's said to be 65 strands, but I think it's bs...it's prolly 280 because it REALLY looks like an OEM from this manfacturer: SHIN KIN - GLASS TOSLINK CABLES

 they told me that they don't do 65 strands....and when I asked Dayton, they never answered me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 this one has the same logo on the plugs, and the same number of strands: Amazon.com: Amphenol Ultra Series - Premium Optical Glass TOSLINK Cable - 6'


----------



## ericdube

I actually own a 20" Lifatec Silflex Armored Glass Toslink to Mini Cable. I use it for my MAC->Audio-GD DAC-19DF. It sounds really good with my Cary Audio SLI-80 & Sennheiser HD650's.

 While it's definitely a well built optical cable at a decent price, I'm also not sure that I would be able to hear a difference between that and some of the other plastic cables on the market. Either way, I'm happy with it and would buy from them again (also they provide super fast shipping using USPS Priority Mail - I had mine in like two days of placing the order.)

 Anyhow, if there's anything else you'd like know about the cable to know let me know.


----------



## Kawai_man

Ive been able to find two reviews for the silflex glass cables, both are from the same guy though.


Wireworld Supernova 6 Glass Toslink Digital Cable | Computer Audiophile

optical cables, any good ones? - Page 2 - pink fish media


----------



## ericdube

I agree with the other reviewer. It does sound great (although I haven't compared it to other cables to add a lot of credibility to that statement), but the aesthetics department is a bit lacking for the Silflex. The armor, while very functional, makes it look a somewhat cheap (although the build quality IMHO is actually pretty good.)

 Since I have such a short cable anyway, I hardly notice it. Maybe one of these days I'll dress it up with some Techflex and heatshrink, but that's purely a cosmetic improvement (nothing to do with sound quality.)


----------



## fradoca

i've both wireworld supernova 5+ cable and the lifatec Glass toslink cable.
  Lifatec is superior.Especially on high frequencies where their reproduction is more clear and natural.
  The cymbals or the hi-hat of the drums on well recorded songs sound real.
   
  So if you want to get the best optical glass toslink cable get the Lifatec!


----------



## leeperry

fradoca said:


> Lifatec is superior.Especially on high frequencies where their reproduction is more clear and natural.
> The cymbals or the hi-hat of the drums on well recorded songs sound real.


 

 Did you try to compare those toslink cables against a very short 75Ω coax?


----------



## Rdr. Seraphim

Chock up another one for Lifatec... sounded wonderful from my iMac to my Wyred 4 Sound modified DAC-1.


----------



## grokit

I finally ordered one of these, it will be interesting to note the improvement over a standard polymer cable (again).
   
  Pros:

 Glass fiber
 Available with mini-toslink termination
 Not much extra $ for additional lengths.
   
  I noticed that they added armor sheathing to their line-up, looks like the tradeoff is toughness vs. flexibility.
   
  Cons:

 Base $ is expensive
 Only in white unless you get the armored sheathing
   
   
  Bumpity bump


----------



## grokit

Ah screw it, I cancelled and got another one of these instead:
   

   
  The SonicWave Glass Toslink cable is a known quantity to me, it's quite flexible, the connectors are very good, it comes in a cool box, it's black, and it's half the price of the Lifatec. And importantly, I decided that I would rather use a right angle mini adapter than have the cable come straight out toward my [belly button] from my laptop.
   

   
  It sounds great!
   
  But for anybody that wants to try a short standard Silflex, this one could be a good deal if you act quickly:
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Silfex-Toslink-Glass-Fiber-Digital-Audio-Cable-/360622397519?pt=US_Audio_Cables_Adapters&hash=item53f6c5184f


----------



## Kawai_man

Lol havnt been to head-fi some time and came to see whats up and this thread is resuerected. It reminds of how much I obsessed about toslink cables, In the end and after MUCH research and trial and error concluded that a toslink output and cable quality of sound is much more realted to the surface area of the tip and how close they are to the output and input.  I modified a few toslink output and inputs to get the tips of the cables as close to the output and inputs as possible. I belive I modded a few cables too to increase the surface area.  The result was a big improvement in sound. In the end though I abandoned DACs becasue I was never happy enough because the digital ouput desing coax and optical is not designed well from the get go, and even some expensive dacs didnt compensate enough for me.


----------



## pt1095

I purchased a 2m toslink to toslink cable direct from Lifatec.  This is a very revealing, fast, and detailed cable.  It is very much like a high quality lens and will show you everything, be it a good recording or bad recording.  It is very important to clean the metal ends with a good contact cleaner like Caig Pro Gold.  If you don't, this cable could sound bright and harsh.  I'm enjoying and keeping my Lifatec Silflex.  They shipped my cable on USPS 2-Day.  Great service!  My system consists of a Gateway SX2800 Computer running JRiver Version 20 hooked up to a Monarchy Audio DIP Super to a Theta Pro Basic III DAC to a Conrad Johnson PV-10 Preamp to a VAC Auricle Amp to Joseph Audio RM22si speakers.


----------



## Krutsch

pt1095 said:


> I purchased a 2m toslink to toslink cable direct from Lifatec.  This is a very revealing, fast, and detailed cable.  It is very much like a high quality lens and will show you everything, be it a good recording or bad recording.  It is very important to clean the metal ends with a good contact cleaner like Caig Pro Gold.  If you don't, this cable could sound bright and harsh.  I'm enjoying and keeping my Lifatec Silflex.  They shipped my cable on USPS 2-Day.  Great service!  My system consists of a Gateway SX2800 Computer running JRiver Version 20 hooked up to a Monarchy Audio DIP Super to a Theta Pro Basic III DAC to a Conrad Johnson PV-10 Preamp to a VAC Auricle Amp to Joseph Audio RM22si speakers.


 

 You are applying contact cleaner to the polished, optical ends of your TOSLINK cable? Really?


----------



## pt1095

Please read what I wrote carefully.  I stated that I applied contact cleaner to the "metal" ends, not the optical ends.


----------



## Krutsch

pt1095 said:


> Please read what I wrote carefully.  I stated that *I applied contact cleaner to the "metal" ends*, not the optical ends.


 
  
 ...which would do what, again?


----------



## maul (Jun 20, 2022)

Just want to say that these are great. As much as some people may say I'm full of it, I have actually noticed a difference between optical cables, particularly one on Amazon which accentuated treble a bit. I went in expecting cables to make zero difference, but my experience over the years has proven that wrong.


----------



## fortunate son

fradoca said:


> i've both wireworld supernova 5+ cable and the lifatec Glass toslink cable.
> Lifatec is superior.Especially on high frequencies where their reproduction is more clear and natural.
> The cymbals or the hi-hat of the drums on well recorded songs sound real.
> 
> So if you want to get the best optical glass toslink cable get the Lifatec!


I tried Lifatec, then I discovered the affordable aqvox toslink cable which I consider to be much more engaging. FWIW


----------

